

Boardwalk: Port of _why's Park Place using Sinatra and MongoDB. - razerbeans
http://github.com/razerbeans/boardwalk

======
SlyShy
In case you are wondering what this does, Park Place replicates a lot of the
functionality of Amazon S3.

Edit: link with more explanation
([http://web.archive.org/web/20070114030611/code.whytheluckyst...](http://web.archive.org/web/20070114030611/code.whytheluckystiff.net/parkplace/))

------
po
I always thought Park Place was always one of _why's hidden gems (no pun
intended… except for now that I've pointed it out, I suppose that was
intended).

Boardwalk is a fantastic name for the project.

------
steveklabnik
How funny! I've been re-writing the site for Hackety Hack in Sinatra with
MongoMapper! It's been a real joy. And so performant!

~~~
razerbeans
Sounds really interesting. Do you have a link to a repo by chance?

~~~
steveklabnik
It's only on my fork at current, as hacketyhack/hackety-hack.com is what's
deployed right now.

<http://github.com/steveklabnik/hackety-hack.com>

